# Lying down on the job



## Selina (Nov 15, 2006)

So last Sunday I'm at dog obedience with Maisy and we are going great guns. It was the best class the instructor had ever done since I had been there anyway. She tells us to down our dogs, so I tell Maisy to drop and she does. Then she says forward. Well I say "Maisy Heel" And step off,but no dog, she's still lying down and wont get up for anything. I guess she had had enough and was pooped. So I laughed along with everyone else and copped the wize cracks and sat next to her. To which she climbed into my lap, sighed and promptly went to sleep. Very funny. But she really didnt appreciate the bordercollie coming up and trying to climb on to her mums lap as well. There just wasnt enough room.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Boy, you must have worked Maisy really hard  That is just too funny.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's so sweet. Brandy would jump onto my lap during puppie obedience. The instructor warned me that I wouldn't want her to do that when she was older. Guess what? I don't mind a bit.


----------



## Selina (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah well she isnt the most active of dogs. Have a guess what her favorite exercise is.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Houdini can only get thur 10 minutes of a 30 minute class and as soon as 10 minutes is up.. he downs himself and goes to sleep ....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

That story reminds me of one of my grandmas sayings--the tail wagging the dog. No offense--it is funny. You gotta love how Goldens have their own plans.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Houdini can only get thur 10 minutes of a 30 minute class ...


I thought Bailey was the only one! In puppy kindergarten, when were were in a hot parking lot on 90 degree days, Bailey just wanted to lie in the shade of a tree and watch. The instructor thought she must have a thyroid problem. So, $275 worth of tests, to learn that she was hot and tired. The teacher remarked that she's the most laid back golden she's ever seen. And she shows goldens.  

I've hesitated to do obedience classes with Bailey for that reason... she really poops out quickly.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I almost want to say I wish I had that problem....the more I exercise Julie--the more hyper she gets...

To have her calm for classes--first I would take her for a 2 mile walk--then I would have my son get on his bike and ride with her for a few blocks--oh dear god wrong plan!


----------



## Selina (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah and do you know what? Maisy came into season the next day. No wonder she was more laid back than usual. She's a woman now and cant wait to breed from her next year. So I decide to train Rosie my youngest goldie at 7.5 months out in the paddock and there's Maisy healing beside the pup and doing everything I say. LOL go figure.


----------

